# Albemarle 360XF vs Cabo 32 Express vs Others???



## kekman (Jun 12, 2009)

I am considering trading up to an Albemarle 360 XF (http://www.albemarleboats.com/reviews/360XF-PCS-0908.pdf.) and interested in any views folks may have. I have not ridden in an Albemarle 360 which I intend to do soon - I have ridden in a Albermarle 330 and was impressed. I have been told the 360 rides very well with the traditional Carolina hull and is their best selling model for a reason. They don't appear to be a particularly fast boat and their finish is not that of a Cabo (which I miss). On the other hand, they seem to be priced less and have a solid offshore ride pedigree. I am not as concerned with fit and finish as I am ride quality, speed, fuel burn and overall fishability - hence my leaning away from the wet ride of the Cabo. BTW, a 360 and a Cabo 32 are very comparable on $$$. A Cabo 35 Express is a whole different $$ discussion for same model years. 



Are there others I should be considering at this level? I am looking at a late model boat 2007-2008 that quite frankly, someone (a dealer, etc) got stuck with or someone is in over their head. I know many of the captains on this site have strong views about which offshore boats have the best ride, dependability, etc. Thanks!!!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

We have a 37 Topaz (much older model) and love it. A couple of other proven and tested boats in that class that you might want to look at would be the Rampage and Blackfin. Good luck.


----------



## Outa Line II (Nov 19, 2007)

You will love the 36' Albemarle. I have an '07 and the ride is outstanding. The boat is a little slow, they nowoffer c-12's as a power option. We cruiseat 23kt turning 2000rpm, loaded down to the hilt,obtaining .55 nm/g. Engines seem to raise a lot ofbillfish. Several issues we had to modify after aquiring the boat. PM and I will answer any questions you might have.

Ricky


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

a 35' Cabo is one of the best mid 30's boat made. it is definately not a wet boat. You can't go wrong with the 35 Cabo


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

All above mentioned are good choices. I tend to lean towards Cabo though. I have run the 31, 35 and 40. All a proven fish raisers.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Yall must be biased toward Cabo becasue although they are finished out nicely, I was very unimpressed with the ride and don't think they have as nice lines as other boats. I have heard goodthings about albermarles


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

my 40 caboruns 25 to26 kts. at 1750 rpm and gets right at .7 mpg with a clean bottom and i'm talking 5 people and ready to go fishing. i've run it 32 kts against the pegs with half fuel and 2 people onboard. that was last summer when it came off the hill with a fresh bottom and the props had just been tweeked.IMHO you would have to spend a lot more money to find anything to equal to it and beforei get flamed that is just my opinion.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Freespool (8/25/2009)*Yall must be biased toward Cabo becasue although they are finished out nicely, I was very unimpressed with the ride and don't think they have as nice lines as other boats. I have heard goodthings about albermarles


Yes, I personally favor the Cabo. Got alot of hours on them to back it up. I know the older ones are a wet ride, but, I have fished the newer 35 and 40. Try em' afore you down em'.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

maybe a little bias, but I have been in a 35' in some ROUGH stuff and felt very comfortable. And hands down they are one of the most fish raising boats I have ever seen. You remember the Dixie Rebel?? One of the first 35's around here and it laid the SMACK DOWN on everyone in tournies. I have fished the 31 and it also is a fish raising machine. Now, the Albe's do have good looking lines, but that is just and always a personal preference. But if it were my money, the 35 Cabo would be at the top of the list


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn thats a sexy bald guy you got on the back of your boat!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *off route II (8/25/2009)*my 40 caboruns 25 to26 kts. at 1750 rpm and gets right at .7 mpg with a clean bottom and i'm talking 5 people and ready to go fishing. i've run it 32 kts against the pegs with half fuel and 2 people onboard. that was last summer when it came off the hill with a fresh bottom and the props had just been tweeked.IMHO you would have to spend a lot more money to find anything to equal to it and beforei get flamed that is just my opinion.


you would probably get about 28 knots if you threw that bald feller overboard that is in the cock pit in the pictureokeoke Looks like the boat is listing a little to the Port side!


----------

